# Wma não toca

## oompawampa

Boa tarde

Estou com um problema no meu gentoo, não consigo ouvir arquivos .wma, no xmms simplesmente fica mudo (instalei o xmms-wma) e da este erro no kaffeine:

xine: couldn't find demux for >file:///home/shinigami/.aMule/Incoming/Mp3/06%20I%20Will%20Carry%20You.wma<

xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "demux_avi: invalid avi chunk "xine: found demuxer plugin: AVI/RIFF demux plugin

xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

xine: couldn't find demux for >file:///home/shinigami/.aMule/Incoming/Mp3/Pregacoes/Silas%20Malafaia/Silas%20Malafaia%20-%20Criacaoo%20x%20Evolucao.wma<

xine: found input plugin  : file input plugin

O que pode ser???

abaixo meu make.conf:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="alsa real gtk gnome hal howl dvd cdr win32codecs mp3"

PKGDIR="/mnt/cdrom"

#LC_ALL="pt_BR"

#LANG="pt_BR"

Gracias

----------

## tvtoon

Ele parece estar tentando o WMA como se fosse um arquivo AVI regular, vide a necessidade do plugin de avi...

Se isso te consola, o existem outros players que podem abrir WMA e, ao que parece (já que ele abre WMV até a versão 9, é quase garantido), o MPlayer talvez abra!

Se nada adiantar, instale o WINE e use os players do windows.

----------

## NixNod

No Slackware eu usava o Mplayer, junto com ele o XMMS com o XMMS-WMA(Plugin), os 2 tocavam WMA, e pra Rodar video no Firefox eu usava o Mplayer Plugin.

Esse é um kit multimidia e tanto =)

----------

## oompawampa

 *tvtoon wrote:*   

> Ele parece estar tentando o WMA como se fosse um arquivo AVI regular, vide a necessidade do plugin de avi...
> 
> Se isso te consola, o existem outros players que podem abrir WMA e, ao que parece (já que ele abre WMV até a versão 9, é quase garantido), o MPlayer talvez abra!
> 
> Se nada adiantar, instale o WINE e use os players do windows.

 

É, o mplayer tocou o bendito do arquivo... estou instalando o wine e vou socar o mediaplayer 9 pra ver...

Gracias!!!!

----------

## Vanquirius

Shinigami? Levante o astral! Shinijanai!

----------

## oompawampa

 :Laughing:  Estou feliz com o meu gentoo!!! Mas as vezes acontece cada barbaridade (99% culpa do operador!!!) mas gostaria de fazer os wma tocar no xmms ;-(

 Este tipo de problema pode ser oque...

----------

## MetalGod

```
emerge xmms-wma
```

----------

## oompawampa

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge xmms-wma
> ```
> ...

 

Já fiz o emerge do plugin wma pro xmms, mas continua na mesma...

Gracias

----------

## MetalGod

continua na mesma como ? o que acontece ? ja experimentaste com o audacious ?

----------

## oompawampa

:Com o mplayer funciona bem wma, os outros programas (xmms, toten e kmplayer) não funcionam....

----------

## S4M4R0N3

So aumentando a duvida , aqui meu mplayer tb roda wma porem o xmms naum , o pacote xmms-wma esta mask pra amd64 , seguro usar ele ?

Aproveitar pra perguntar uma coisa , como faz pra ativar essas flags que estam entre parenteses ? Exemplo  ( -mmx )

media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  (-3dnow) +alsa -arts -directfb +esd -flac -jack -lirc -mad -mikmod (-mmx) +mp3 +nls -oss -sndfile -vorbis

Linux xxx 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 #10 Wed Apr 12 15:35:15 BRT 2006 x86_64 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/32

----------

## oompawampa

 *S4M4R0N3 wrote:*   

> So aumentando a duvida , aqui meu mplayer tb roda wma porem o xmms naum , o pacote xmms-wma esta mask pra amd64 , seguro usar ele ?
> 
> Aproveitar pra perguntar uma coisa , como faz pra ativar essas flags que estam entre parenteses ? Exemplo  ( -mmx )
> 
> media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  (-3dnow) +alsa -arts -directfb +esd -flac -jack -lirc -mad -mikmod (-mmx) +mp3 +nls -oss -sndfile -vorbis
> ...

 

Qto ao pacote xmms-wma mascarado, no meu gentoo 2005.1 rodava normal, no 2006.0 não funciona mais...

----------

## S4M4R0N3

Meu gentoo que foi instalado amd64 2005.1, fiz unmask xmms-wma e ta funcionando o wma em xmms, boa sorte ae

----------

## gony64

meu amarok nao toca wma, mas o mplayer toca... porque?

----------

## MetalGod

nao uso amarok nem kde pro isso alguem que me corrija se eu tiver enganado. O amarok (ultimas versoes) usa o backend do xine logo tens que ver se o teu xine le wma (use flags). Qd tiveres configurado o amarok vai ler wma.   :Wink: 

----------

